
Ask HN: What do you wish computers could do, but they can't? - davedx
This could be something you&#x27;ve seen them do in a movie, or an idea in a sci-fi book.<p>The sky&#x27;s the limit, don&#x27;t let mere physical laws get in the way!
======
7373737373
Cooperate. I describe it in more detail here:
[https://github.com/void4/notes/issues/41](https://github.com/void4/notes/issues/41)

